# Bay Area E46Fanatics Meet This Sat.



## dashht330i (Jul 31, 2003)

Looks like there are about 30+ bimmers headed to Stanford Mall in Palo Alto on Saturday @ 3:00 PM for those around the Bay Area.

I am going to check it out... not sure what to expect :dunno:

Here is a link to the details...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=123144


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

So did you go? Any pics?


----------



## dashht330i (Jul 31, 2003)

*Here ya go...*



scottn2retro said:


> So did you go? Any pics?


Yeh... I went. Not really my scene, but there were some beautiful cars (about 40 or so...) Most of the guys there were 18-22 into the Fast'n'Furious thing... lots of tricked out cars!

Few really nice M3's though...

Here are a few photos. :thumbup:


----------



## dashht330i (Jul 31, 2003)

*Couple more...*



dashht330i said:


> Yeh... I went. Not really my scene, but there were some beautiful cars (about 40 or so...) Most of the guys there were 18-22 into the Fast'n'Furious thing... lots of tricked out cars!
> 
> Few really nice M3's though...
> 
> Here are a few photos. :thumbup:


----------

